# Connecting external speakers to SONY BD HT



## sardevs (Apr 25, 2012)

Dear members, I have a Sony BDV-E380 home theatre at home. The Sub woofer is good. But I am little disappointed with sattelite ones. I want to replace them with third party speakers like yamaha or some third party speakers. They are not going to be add on speakers. Will it work without any additional need to gadgets or power?

Also, if possible, please reccommend the right speaker specs. I think sony's sat are 3 ohm ones.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS! I checked the online manual, and it appears that you should NOT need any adapters as long as you use the speaker wire supplied with the unit. The speaker wire connects to the main unit with color-coded "plugs;" the unit does not have standard speaker wires posts. That should not be a big deal as you can always use the supplied wire. 

The 3Ω (3 ohm) spec to which you refer has to do with the main unit's rated _power output_; it does not _necessarily_ mean that the supplied speakers are 3Ω speakers. They _may_ be 3Ω speakers, but their "impedance" is not listed in the manual. It may be listed on the speakers (in case you need more info on impedance, it is explained here).

If all that you want to do is change the speakers, _my_ advise would be to look for speakers that are very efficient (explained here) with a nominal impedance of ~4 ohms. 

There may be someone on the site with more experience with this unit who can provide more info, but I hope this was helpful. :whistling:


----------



## sardevs (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks a lot for the advise.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with wgmontgomery's advice.

Let us know how things work out.

I'm not aware of that many people who replace HTIB (home theater in a box) speakers - should be an improvement in any case.


----------



## sardevs (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed response. I was actually looking for a receiver + speakers setup. But due to budget constraint or due to impatience, went for this HTIB. I could have gone for a receiver with a 2.1 setup to start with. Now feeling the difference.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

May I ask what your budget is/was? It may not be too late to go the AVR and 2.1 speaker route.


----------



## sardevs (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
I had a budget of $400-600 intially. I see a huge difference of price of AVR between India and USA.
The AVR of $350 in USA is sold at $550 here in India.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I could see why you might want to just upgrade the speakers. It would be difficult to get an AVR, sub and speakers. Does the unit have preamp outputs for any of the speakers? I saw the Audioengine powered monitors on sell for $299. There are other options as well:

Amazon

NHT 2.1 system

I don't know if these would work for you, but I'd _guess_ that they would be an upgrade from the speakers that came with the HTiaB. Good luck!!


----------

